# Welche Lüfter für den Radiator einer Cooler Master ML240



## lyriix7 (4. Juni 2020)

Hi,

Aktuell sind 2x 120mm Cooler Master RGB Lüfter eingebaut die mit der Wakü geliefert wurden. 
Diese wurden sogar bereits einmal ausgetauscht aufgrund der Lautstärke. 

Die neuen sind genauso schlecht bzw. Viel zu laut für die Drehzahlen die sie leistet. 

Zu meiner Frage ist der Unterschied deutlich bemerkbar bei anderen Lüftern?

Hatte mir überlegt welche mit Static Pressure zu besorgen wie z. B. Die Arctic P12 PWM o.ä.

Gibt es irgendwas in der Richtung zu empfehlen?

Leise und effizient ist wichtig, RGB bling ist nicht notwendig. 


MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2020)

lyriix7 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwas in der Richtung zu empfehlen?


Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM ab &euro;' '12,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juni 2020)

Die Arctic P12 sind schon eine Wucht, noch besser wären die a12x25, die einen aufpreis um den Faktor 5-6 mitbringen
Radiator Luefter im Test: Noctua und Arctic gegen den Rest der Welt - Hardware-Helden


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2020)

Die Lüfter die hier vorgeschlagen wurden sind alle gut und werden mit Sicherheit einiges verbessern. Aber bedenken musst du das du mit gewisse Drehzahlen immer ein gewissen Geräuschpegel haben wirst, denn Lüft die schnell drehen werden halt laut. Besonders dann wenn der Luftstrom noch dazu auf ein Radiator trifft.

Mit einem custom Loop werden zwar meist auch gute Lüfter verbaut aber das Silent kommt im Grunde von der Fläche die verbaut wird, denn mehrere Lüfter müssen dann auch nicht so schnell drehen und durch die höhere Fläche wird dennoch ausreichend gekühlt.


----------



## lyriix7 (4. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Lüfter die hier vorgeschlagen wurden sind alle gut und werden mit Sicherheit einiges verbessern. Aber bedenken musst du das du mit gewisse Drehzahlen immer ein gewissen Geräuschpegel haben wirst, denn Lüft die schnell drehen werden halt laut. Besonders dann wenn der Luftstrom noch dazu auf ein Radiator trifft.
> 
> Mit einem custom Loop werden zwar meist auch gute Lüfter verbaut aber das Silent kommt im Grunde von der Fläche die verbaut wird, denn mehrere Lüfter müssen dann auch nicht so schnell drehen und durch die höhere Fläche wird dennoch ausreichend gekühlt.



Für einen 240er Radiator sind die mitgelieferten Lüfter dennoch einfach Müll würd ich behaupten. 
Ich habe schon die ein oder andere Kraken bei Kollegen verbaut, im Vergleich hört sich da keiner so an als ob eine Biene durch den Radiator zischt.

Ich möchte natürlich nicht unnötig Geld rauswerfen das ist klar, habe noch 4-5andere Lüfter rumliegen aber diese sind keine Static Pressure, vielleicht helfen die einfach mehr.

Mit der Lautstärke von Lüftern hab ich kein Problem, sondern wenn sie Rattern oder zischen, kann man natürlich schlecht erklären. 

Aufjedenfall geht das ding mir massiv auf den Geist, brauchen tu ich es für die Kühlung trotzdem.


----------

